# Kingsley vs Tubesteader



## Double A (Jan 31, 2017)

Have a Maiden D that I quite like and have been considering adding a Page DS for the drive side. A Tubesteader Beekeeper has popped up and I'm intrigued by the possibility of it serving double duty. Anyone have any experience with these 2?


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

I don’t have the Page DS but I have a Page and a Beekeeper. The Beekeeper is super versatile. I prefer the clean channel of the Beekeeper to the one of the Effectrode Blackbird (more mids, awesome edge of breakup tones with great rolled back cleans if you set it that way) I also use it as a drive to push a Kingsley Constable or the Blackbird (both channels) and it’s also really great in that regard too!
For the drive channel, it has a lot more gain on tap than the Page but sounds less organic than the Page a higher gain setting and is less reactive to volume changes on the guitar. It has enough gain to even get into kind of Rat territory but it’s so flexible, it doesn’t have to be that way. Let me know if you have other questions! I really love mine and it’s became a center piece of my board.


----------

